# tap and vnet



## lifanov (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a sane way to use five vnet-enabled jails on the same network as the host.
I'm going to give them tapN interfaces.
Does the following make sense for something that is going to be loaded with local traffic or should I use epair or should I learn how to use netgraph?
rc.conf

```
ifconfig_em0="UP"
ifconfig_em1="UP"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 tap0 tap1 tap2 tap3 tap4 bridge0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto loadbalance laggport em0 laggport em1 UP"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm lagg0 addm tap0 addm tap1 addm tap2 addm tap3 addm tap4 UP"
ifconfig_bridge0="172.17.2.100 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_bridge0_alias0="172.17.2.101 netmask 255.255.255.255"
ifconfig_bridge0_alias1="172.17.2.102 netmask 255.255.255.255"
ifconfig_bridge0_alias2="172.17.2.103 netmask 255.255.255.255"
ifconfig_bridge0_alias3="172.17.2.104 netmask 255.255.255.255"
ifconfig_bridge0_alias4="172.17.2.105 netmask 255.255.255.255"
```


----------



## lifanov (Feb 5, 2010)

I just read what I typed in...
How do I forward traffic from appropriate ips on bridge0 to appropriate tapNs?


----------



## lifanov (Feb 6, 2010)

I figured it out.
I wrote up roughly what I did at http://lifanov.com/doc/vimage.html.


----------

